# Driver for Hp Deskjet 9800 Xp 64 bits



## elviramerlano (Jan 30, 2009)

Can somebody help me with this one? 
Please!!!!


----------



## d4rkv (Jan 24, 2009)

Have you tried the Vista driver?
Have you tried to install it with the install disk?

I had something like that for my WLan adapter couldn't find any driver for vista 64bit.
Then I used the install disk driver and it works fine.

I just found something...

... There are currently no drivers available to download from HP website for Deskjet 9800 to work on WIN XP 64 bit. Alternatively you can use Deskjet 990 drivers, Inbuilt to Operating System....

That is the original link where I found it:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&taskId=120&prodSeriesId=306780&prodTypeId=18972&objectID=c01061973


----------



## elviramerlano (Jan 30, 2009)

No, I going to try with that options.

Thank,


----------



## elviramerlano (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, I tried to use the cd, and doesn´t work, then I tried with the driver Deskjet 9800 Vista 64 and doesn´t work, then I use the driver HP deskjet 990 and work but now the printer cant print in page size Super B.

But THANKS !!!


----------

